# [merged] McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

According to a source close to Rockets, Tmac was hurt at practice today. He fell on his back after being undercut. He left practice with back spasms and is game time decision. He is most likely out for Hornets game. Should not be something to betoo concerned about.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

ohh crap. not want i wanted to hear on a friday night.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

how the hell does he keep injuring himself in practice. at least he can rest up his knee now too. hopefully we can still get the W over the hornets


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

Has anyone else confirmed this? I've heard nothing from any other reliable sources so I dont know what to think of this yet...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

Man I say we tell T-Mac to stop practicing! Must be Deke again....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

from 610 sports...

T-Mac left practice with back spasms. The trainer is saying they will give him treatment, re-evaluate him, and he will be a gametime decision tomorrow.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

Billy, you wont catch me kidding around about Tmac's injury. It is legit. =)


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

Practice? We talken bout practice!-A.I


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*



nanoBeast said:


> Billy, you wont catch me kidding around about Tmac's injury. It is legit. =)


Aight, thats cool...I dont want ya to think I was attacking your credibility...I had just not heard anything on the issue yet...back spasms huh? Hopefully its not a chronic situation and he just needs a day or two to heal...I think it would be safe to rest McGrady tomorrow (considering its against the Hornets) and let Wesley take his spot (with DA sliding over to the 3) and just give more minutes to JB, and perhaps we'll even see what Luther's got...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

I believe the status has changed to day-day (he'll be questionable for the NOH game). Not as serious as initially expected.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

If he doesn't play, at least it'll give us a chance to see what Yao can do as the primary weapon. Like at the end of the Game 7 blowout. Last season, Yao's numbers without T-Mac on the court were astonishing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

What the hell is going on with T-Mac this year? He's been hurt twice in practice, and the tendonitis, and we're only 1 game into the season. It's really going to suck if he misses a bunch of games this season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

He and DA should miss 50 games this season. Wesley and Barry are 'Antique'. 

It is time to sign Spree for an unguarantee contract.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

An update. He will miss 3 weeks.  

Should give him plenty of time to fully recover. Time for Yao to lead this team, and Luther Head to get some minutes and shine.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2214888

Sat 5 New Orleans/Okla Cty 
Tue 8 Orlando 
Thu 10 @ Miami 
Sat 12 @ New Jersey 
Sun 13 @ Boston 
Tue 15 @ Minnesota 
Thu 17 @ San Antonio 
Fri 18 Detroit 
Sun 20 @ Indiana 
Tue 22 @ Dallas 
Wed 23 Phoenix 
Fri 25 @ Memphis 
Sat 26 Chicago 
Tue 29 Atlanta 

Man this is a tough stretch. It was gonna be hard enough implementing the new players but to do it without McGrady is gonna be difficult.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

Man that sucks.. Hopefully this means more time for Luther though..


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

I dont think hes going to be out for 3-4 weeks because Bill Worrell just said in pregame he will be out for only 3 games or so.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

Considering these are back spasms, he could be fine in 3 days or 3 weeks. It's going to be tough since SF was our weakest spot depth wise as well. Yao's stamina is going to be put to the test.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

Back spasms can put a guy out for four weeks? I always thought it'd only cost you a week-and-a-half at most.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

Remember, McGrady's back problems have been re-occurring. It's what cost him missed time in Orlando as well.

Who is going to step up for the Rockets? Yao could possibly average 24 ppg and 10 rpg, but with his foul troubles and stamina issues you never know. If he gets refs to call his way, it could easily be 26-28 ppg. Alston and Barry have been great at spotting up. In terms of creating their own shot, I can only think of Lonny Baxter and Luther Head. I also think Glover should get minutes over Anderson, but I doubt JVG will do that. Imagine that, a "prized" offseason acquisition being benched or losing minutes to a summer league standout. Sad but true...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Remember, McGrady's back problems have been re-occurring. It's what cost him missed time in Orlando as well.
> 
> Who is going to step up for the Rockets? Yao could possibly average 24 ppg and 10 rpg, but with his foul troubles and stamina issues you never know. If he gets refs to call his way, it could easily be 26-28 ppg. Alston and Barry have been great at spotting up. In terms of creating their own shot, I can only think of Lonny Baxter and Luther Head. *I also think Glover should get minutes over Anderson, but I doubt JVG will do that. Imagine that, a "prized" offseason acquisition being benched or losing minutes to a summer league standout. Sad but true...*


I'll admit I didn't think you could but you found a way to get that shot in


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

If Tracy McGrady truely is out for this month(I'm trying very hard to deny his November absence) I predict either a 10-5 record or an 11-4 record. It may sound a little optomistic but I find it resonable. They're going to play some real good teams, but I still think they could win some of them and win some easy games to balance it all out to a 10-5 record.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> In terms of creating their own shot, I can only think of Lonny Baxter and Luther Head. I also think Glover should get minutes over Anderson, but I doubt JVG will do that. Imagine that, a "prized" offseason acquisition being benched or losing minutes to a summer league standout. Sad but true...


There's a reason why Jeff Van Gundy is a head coach in the NBA and you are not. He will do what is best for the team, whatever it is.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*

Better now than later. It will be tough without him- Yao goes for 20-14-7 and we still lose to the Hornets? It's gonna be a long three weeks.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

We're ****ed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*



tone wone said:


> I'll admit I didn't think you could but you found a way to get that shot in


I was thinking the same thing :laugh:

I'd honestly like to see more PT for Stro and Head during this stretch. With T-Mac gone we need more energy and athleticism - a staring line-up of DA/Skip/Wes/Juwan accompanying Yao just doesn't cut it on most nights against faster, more explosive teams.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

If Yao steps up, then we'll be able to get through that stretch fine. If not, then we'll lose. So, in short, the weight of the world rests on Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Tmac Hurt at Practice Today*



Ballscientist said:


> He and DA should miss 50 games this season. Wesley and Barry are 'Antique'.
> 
> It is time to sign Spree for an unguarantee contract.


You know what? I'm actually gonna agree with you on this one. Spree could become a valuable asset to us if he's willing to come. Just look at what Sam I am is doing with the clips.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

I really doubt T Mac will be out for 3 or 4 weeks. but it will be tough on the rockets to get wins but that is what championship calibur teams do win without the big gun.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*



HeinzGuderian said:


> There's a reason why Jeff Van Gundy is a head coach in the NBA and you are not. He will do what is best for the team, whatever it is.


I'm not a cheerleader, I'm a fan of basketball. I'm not going to sit down and cheer for the team I support without questioning anything they do. I want the best possible team out there, as I'm sure the rest of us do. It's not that I have a personal vendetta against DA, I just don't like the way he plays the game. If he can know his role on this offense and work on his shot selection, there really is no problem with him starting. I'm sure JVG will talk with him about that.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out 3 to 4 weeks. What will Rox record be when he returns?*

Let's try to think positively, hopefully this stretch will be the making of Yao, fingers crossed!


----------

